# Platen outline around print



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm new to printing sweatshirts and I just printed some that left an outline of the platen (and a mouse pad used to raise a small area above seams) on the sweatshirt. Does this lighter-colored area go away? Is there a way to fix this before the customer picks up their order?
Thanks so much!


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

I spray almost all shirts with a hand sprayer filled with distilled or deminiralised water. It raises the fibers back up and doesn't stain the shirt. This method fixea heatpress marks especially on viscose and polo shirts, press marks from screenprints and stains from dtg pretreatment. Some people use a steamer but i find distilled water faster and more effective.


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks! I guess that means I'm safe telling them any marks will wash out.  These are 50/50 hoodies.
Thanks again!


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

With polyester you never know.... I don't do poly sportshirts anymore because of the marks 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

These are 50/50 hoodies, so I'm thinking the marks will wash out. Fingers crossed!


----------

